# Tool insurance



## leighwinter

Hi, I'm moving into a unit with a couple of friends in a few weeks where I will be storing all my detailing stuff tools Ect. I will be using the unit to detail my own car and family's cars could I get insurance to cover my detailing equipment and products that will be left there overnight?

Thanks


----------



## Shiny

If this is purely as a hobby, the only hope you will have is to see if you can extend cover under your household contents insurance.


----------

